# Stand der Technik vs. Methodik



## qwertz999 (10. Jul 2019)

Hallo und schönen Mittwoch!

Ich habe ein grundlegendes Problem in Bezug auf meine Bachelorarbeit, bei dem mir sicher die meisten hier weiterhelfen können.

Und zwar geht es hierbei um den Unterschied zwischen dem Stand der Technik und der Methodik.
Für mich sind beide quasi ident und der eine kann es so auslegen, der andere so...

Leider habe ich dazu auf die schnelle nichts angemessenes im Internet gefunden, deshalb versuche ich es mal hier im Forum (offtopic, ja ich weiß).
Ein passendes Forum für diese spezifische frage ist mich auch nict vor gesicht gekommen.

Deshalb entschuldige ich mich schon mal fürs posten.

Also im Grunde geht es um ein Projekt mit Front und Backend, das von 0 auf geschaffen wurde.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da weiterhelfen
ps: ich kann den titel nicht auf Stand der technik vs methodik ändern

Lg


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jul 2019)

qwertz999 hat gesagt.:


> ps: ich kann den titel nicht auf Stand der technik vs methodik ändern


Habs mal angepasst.


----------



## White_Fox (10. Jul 2019)

'Stand der Technik' heißt soviel wie 'So macht man das heutzutage' oder 'dies ist momentan aktuell'.
Wenn du für ein Produkt, beispielsweise ein Smartphone, mehr als einen Hersteller hast, die Technik somit allgemein verfügbar ist und es einen Markt mit Wettbewerb gibt, kannst du von 'Stand der Technik' sprechen.

Wenn du ein Programm für deinen Rechner schreibst, dann ist Java durchaus Stand der Technik. Oder Python. Wenn du ein Programm, das unter Windows laufen soll, in Assembler programmierst, ist das nicht mehr Stand der Technik (und ich rede hier nicht von Low-Level-Treibern oder so).
Dagegen sind Quantencomputer z.B. (noch) nicht Stand der Technik.


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jul 2019)

qwertz999 hat gesagt.:


> Und zwar geht es hierbei um den Unterschied zwischen dem Stand der Technik und der Methodik.
> Für mich sind beide quasi ident und der eine kann es so auslegen, der andere so...


Deine Frage bezieht einfach nur auf die Begriffe "Stand der Technik" und "Methodik"?



qwertz999 hat gesagt.:


> Also im Grunde geht es um ein Projekt mit Front und Backend, das von 0 auf geschaffen wurde.


Oder geht es um irgendwelche spezifischen Techniken und Methodiken?


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jul 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du ein Programm für deinen Rechner schreibst, dann ist Java durchaus Stand der Technik. Oder Python.


Wobei man das spezifizieren könnte: Python 3 oder Java 11 wären Stand der Technik, Python 2 oder Java 1.6 nicht mehr.


----------



## White_Fox (10. Jul 2019)

Wobei dann auch noch der Vollständigkeit halber anzufügen wäre, daß das, was technisch gerade (irgendwie mit irrsinnigem Aufwand) machbar ist, nicht unbedingt Stand der Technik ist.

So kann man im Labor supraleitende Strukturen herstellen, die elektrische Energie verlustlos leiten können. Als Stand der Technik würde ich das jedoch nicht bezeichnen, da sehe ich immer noch Kabel und Freileitungen, auch wenn es bereits schon seit einigen Jahren Versuchsanlagen mit Supraleitern im Probebetrieb gibt.


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Jul 2019)

Als Stand der Technik empfände ich es, wenn ich nicht mehr zum Hausarzt dackeln müsste, sondern einfach Alexa befragen könnte... Aber so weit sind wir noch nicht.

Unter Methodik verstehe ich eigentlich die Anwendung Best Practices und die Vermeidung Common Pitfalls sowie allgemeiner gesehen einfach Vorgehensweisen. Was versteht ihr denn darunter?


----------



## looparda (10. Jul 2019)

Im Stand der Technik gehst du auf Paper ein, die das Problem, das du in deiner Arbeit löst angegangen sind und welche Technologien verwendet wurden. Hier kannst du auch auf die Veröffentlichungszeiträume und Aktualität der Veröffentlichungen eingehen. Du schätzt ein, ob deine Lösung im Vergleich etwas neues darstellt oder auf der aktuellen Technologie aufbaut. Du beschreibst was momentan noch fehlt, also was deine Arbeit und Lösung rechtfertigt.

Die Methodik beschreibt dein Vorgehen, wie du zur Lösung gekommen bist, die du in der Arbeit vorstellst. In der Informatik gibt es da leider kaum richtige Methodik. Man kann es sich hier einfach machen und sagen, "Ich habe eine Anforderungsanalyse gemacht.. Daraus habe ich mein Design abgeleitet.. Am Ende hab ich meine Lösung evaluiert und getestet." Jeden Punkt nachvollziehbar erklären, wie du vorgegangen bist. Methodiken, wären z.B. Prototyping, Benchmark-Testing und zum Schluss eine Umfrage, um die Usability zu testen. In anderen Disziplinen gibt es hier viel strengere Vorgehen (z.B. Methodiken zum Aufstellen und Auswerten einer Studien und den gewonnenen Messdaten)


----------



## qwertz999 (10. Jul 2019)

WOW, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass nach wenigen minuten schon so viele antworten kommen 



> mrBrown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Deine Frage bezieht einfach nur auf die Begriffe "Stand der Technik" und "Methodik"?
> ...





> Ja, die Frage bezieht sich einzig auf die Begriffe "Stand der Technik" und "Methodik".


Allerdings das ganze schon auf meinen Anwendungsfall angapasst.
Btw: Ich entwickle gerade einen "Dialektübersetzer" (von Dialekt A über eine Hochsprache(deutsch) nach Dialekt B). Das Backend habe ich mit mit Java SpringBoot geschrieben, das über eine Rest schnittstelle mit einem angular client kommuniziert.  .. So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, kommt das alles von A-Z unter die Überschrift Stand der Technik, mit ausnahme der Art wie ich zB synonyme handhabe(Methodik?), da diese Art eines übersetzers bisher "neu" ist. Wenn ich aber nun zb den HttpClient (REST-modul) erklären möchte, kommt das auch in Stand der Technik? oder? (ich habe ja nicht das rad neu erfunden.


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jul 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Als Stand der Technik empfände ich es [...]. Aber so weit sind wir noch nicht.


Ist "soweit sein" nicht quasi die Definition von Stand der Technik?



looparda hat gesagt.:


> Im Stand der Technik gehst du auf Paper ein, die das Problem, das du in deiner Arbeit löst angegangen sind und welche Technologien verwendet wurden. Hier kannst du auch auf die Veröffentlichungszeiträume und Aktualität der Veröffentlichungen eingehen. Du schätzt ein, ob deine Lösung im Vergleich etwas neues darstellt oder auf der aktuellen Technologie aufbaut. Du beschreibst was momentan noch fehlt, also was deine Arbeit und Lösung rechtfertigt.
> 
> Die Methodik beschreibt dein Vorgehen, wie du zur Lösung gekommen bist, die du in der Arbeit vorstellst. Man kann es sich hier einfach machen und sagen, "Ich habe eine Anforderungsanalyse gemacht.. Daraus habe ich mein Design abgeleitet.. Am Ende hab ich meine Lösung Evaluiert und getestet." Jeden Punkt nachvollziehbar erklären, wie du vorgegangen bist. In der Informatik gibt es da leider kaum richtige Methodik. Methodiken, wären z.B. Prototyping, Benchmark-Testing und zum Schluss eine Umfrage, um die Usability zu testen. In anderen Disziplinen gibt es hier viel strengere Vorgehen (z.B. Methodiken zum Aufstellen und Auswerten einer Studien und den gewonnenen Messdaten)


Ahh, auf diesen Hintergrund der Frage wäre ich niemals gekommen...

Wobei es schon 'nen Haufen Methodik gäbe, ein Mangel besteht da doch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Jul 2019)

looparda hat gesagt.:


> Im Stand der Technik gehst du auf Paper ein


Ach das ist mit "Stand der Technik" und "Methodik" im Bezug auf die BA gemeint... Dazu gibt es natürlich gescheite Bücher, wie zB "Wissenschaftliches Arbeiten".... Wieso fragst Du dann hier nach?


----------



## looparda (10. Jul 2019)

Es geht hier definitiv ums Schreiben und die Strukturierung der Bachelorarbeit.


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wobei es schon 'nen Haufen Methodik gäbe, ein Mangel besteht da doch nicht wirklich.


Bei meiner Bachelorarbeit hatte ich Probleme eine Methodik für mein Problem zu finden. Mich würde interessieren, welche Methodiken du hier meinst.


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jul 2019)

qwertz999 hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings das ganze schon auf meinen Anwendungsfall angapasst.
> Btw: Ich entwickle gerade einen "Dialektübersetzer" (von Dialekt A über eine Hochsprache(deutsch) nach Dialekt B). Das Backend habe ich mit mit Java SpringBoot geschrieben, das über eine Rest schnittstelle mit einem angular client kommuniziert. .. So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, kommt das alles von A-Z unter die Überschrift Stand der Technik, mit ausnahme der Methodik, da diese Art eines übersetzers bisher "neu" ist. Wenn ich aber nun zb den HttpClient (REST-modul) erklären möchte, kommt das auch in Stand der Technik? oder? (ich habe ja nicht das rad neu erfunden.


Ah, wenn du "Stand der Technik" und "Methodik" als Kapitel vorgegeben hast, würde ich mal die Betreuer fragen, was genau die sich dabei vorstellen. Mir fallen da mehrere mögliche Inhalte für die beiden Kapitel ein 

Tendenziell würde ich unter "Stand der Technik" related Work erwarten, also etwa wie der aktuelle Stand bei Übersetzern allgemein und auch speziell bei diesem Bereich ist, unter "Methodik" würde ich eine Erklärung deines Ansatzes erwarten, und die Implementierungsdetails (REST, Spring Boot, Angular, ...) in einem gesonderten Kapitel zur Implementierung.

(Ich hab aber auch "Stand der Technik" und "Methodik" noch nie als Überschriften erlebt, und je nach Thema war der Inhalt der Kapitel auch immer etwas anders...)


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Jul 2019)

qwertz999 hat gesagt.:


> So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, kommt das alles von A-Z unter die Überschrift Stand der Technik


Unter Stand der Technik (in BAs) versteht man eine Darstellung der aktuellen Situation, also was es alles schon gibt, um das in der Fragestellung aufgeworfene Problem anzugehen...


----------



## qwertz999 (10. Jul 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Unter Stand der Technik (in BAs) versteht man eine Darstellung der aktuellen Situation, also was es alles schon gibt, um das in der Fragestellung aufgeworfene Problem anzugehen...


Und ich dachte schon ich müsste darüber schreiben, auf welches 'Projekt' meine BA aufbaut.
Ich danke euch alle für eure zahlreichen antworten!


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jul 2019)

looparda hat gesagt.:


> Bei meiner Bachelorarbeit hatte ich Probleme eine Methodik für mein Problem zu finden. Mich würde interessieren, welche Methodiken du hier meinst.


Drei hast du ja in deinem Beitrag genannt, für die gibts ja jeweils X verschiedene Methoden, Y Alternativen und X Dinge, die man davon unabhängig machen kann:



looparda hat gesagt.:


> Prototyping



Allein fürs Prototyping gibts doch X Methoden: Low-Fidelity, High-Fidelity, Papierprototypen, Wireframes, Mockups mit zb AdobeXD, 



looparda hat gesagt.:


> Benchmark-Testing


Ist schon sehr konkret, aber ginge im Vergleich zu anderen Lösungen mit Güte, Geschwindigkeit, "Größe", ..., oder im Vergleich zu absolut geforderten Werten, ...



looparda hat gesagt.:


> eine Umfrage, um die Usability zu testen


Da gibts X verschiedene Möglichkeiten wie man das testet. Expertenbasiert, Nutzertracking, Nutzerbefragungen, ...


Und halt dazu noch, nutzt man irgendeine Prozessmodel (Wasserfall, Scrum, Kanban, ...), wie entwickelt man die Software (Modelgetrieben, TDD, BDD, DDD), ....

Was davon konkret benutzbar ist, hängt natürlich vom Kontext ab, aber zumindest hab ich da bisher noch keinen Mangel gesehen.
OP scheint mit Methodik aber sowieso was anderes zu meinen.


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jul 2019)

qwertz999 hat gesagt.:


> Und ich dachte schon ich müsste darüber schreiben, auf welches 'Projekt' meine BA aufbaut.
> Ich danke euch alle für eure zahlreichen antworten!


Solltest du 

Falls deine Lösung auf einer fremden Arbeit aufbaut, gehört das z.T. auch in "Stand der Technik", mindestens aber in eines der anderen Kapitel - hängt ganz davon ab, in welcher Art und wie sehr das darauf aufbaut.


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Jul 2019)

@qwertz999 Vorsicht. Das ist keine verlässliche Aussage (das ist eine Aussage im Internet)! Du sollst einen Betreuer o. Ä. fragen!

Außerdem darf ich gar nicht helfen. Du musst ja sicherlich einen Eid oder sowas leisten...


----------



## qwertz999 (10. Jul 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> @qwertz999 Vorsicht. Das ist keine verlässliche Aussage (das ist eine Aussage im Internet)! Du sollst einen Betreuer o. Ä. fragen!
> 
> Außerdem darf ich gar nicht helfen. Du musst ja sicherlich einen Eid oder sowas leisten...



Eid hin oder her, wie ich es schlussendlich mache, bleibt mir überlassen, ist ja nicht so, dass studenten nicht mit anderen leuten sprechen dürfen


----------



## AndiE (10. Jul 2019)

Wenn ich an das vieldiskutierte Hausaufgabenverteilungssystem denke, dann habe ich erst einen eher betreibswirtschaftlichen Ansatz, den ich dann in einen Informatik-Kontext umwandeln muss. In diesem Prozess kann ich unterschiedliche "Methodiken" anwenden, wie BPML, UML, test-, domäne-,modell- und component getriebene Entwicklung. Was ich daraus mache, hängt dann auch von den Werkzeugen, also dem "Stand der Technik",  ab, wie REST statt RPC, SpringBoot statt XAMP usw. Ich finde, der Stand der Technik ist in der Programmierung immer weiter als die Methodik, die Umsetzung zu modellieren. Ich vermisse oft grafische Darstellungen wie PAP und NSD, die recht einfach ein Programm modelliert haben. Aber auch in Büchern sehe ich meist wenig Diagramme, die die Anwendungen statisch oder dynamisch modellieren.


----------

